

Windows Phone 7 Developer Experience [code + walkthrough] - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/n00b-notes/windows-phone-7-series-developer-experience/

======
maxklein
The Windows phone is certainly going to be a big hit. Android is basically
dead and Windows Phone will be the big one. That's my prediction.

If there is one thing that MS knows how to do, it's treating developers right.
I know C# and I will port my apps to Windows Phone because I know MS cares
about me as a developer, and that MS is interested in me making money.

Google does not care about developers, and their actions with Android have
shown this. They care about people getting Android on their phones so that
these people will use google search, not about developers making money from
their software.

As a developer, I have trusted Microsoft since 1998, and they have never let
me down. Microsoft cares for us, and when we speak, they listen. Google does
not, and Apple barely.

~~~
Quarrelsome
Are you sure about that? I've been a Microsoft developer for quite a while and
to be honest the support they _previously_ had for the mobile market was
pretty shitty.

I'll take a look at Mobile 7 but they've more or less already lost me to
Android. They have a lot of making up to do to get me back to WinMo.

~~~
maxklein
I don't know about the mobile division, but the rest have always been very dev
friendly.

~~~
Quarrelsome
Oh for sure, most of the support is great, but .NET CF 1.1 was a total crap-
fest. .NET CF 2.00 sorted that but since then (2005) there have been no great
changes, improvements nor openness about the future road plan (e.g. WinMo 7).

------
stcredzero
If I were M$ I'd try to leverage expectations of a 2nd App gold rush with
better treatment of developers by a more transparent and open App Store.

~~~
BrandonWatson
Couldn't agree with you more. Developers want to learn new things. They also
want to get kudos or recognition for their work, and make money. Hopefully we
will over eliver on all of those fronts. Our business was built by supporting
developers, and we look to carry forward all of the great things we have
learned over the years for the new Windows Phone 7.

I will have more posts this week with code samples and other info as I pull it
out of the dev team.

